# HD4870, HD4850 and CrossfireX!



## erocker (Jun 27, 2008)

*Part I starts on post #32, 3dMarks on post #35, Crysis on post #39, more on #44, #51, #55, #59, #66, #77, #88 and #90*
The fun begins tonight, pics coming in a couple hours.
*This 4870 is really heavy! (in the literal sense)
Catalyst 8.6 ATi 48xx series hotfix drivers: Link









*Part I*

I'll start with the Visiontek HD 4850.  Here is a shot of the card, and the package/accesories that come with it.





The cooler just won't do for me, so I found a great looking cooler for sale here at TPU!  Here's a few pics of the cooler install, everything went together great!















Finally, a pic of it (rather hastily) installed in my case.  The LED's in the fan give it a warm orange-red glow like it may be on fire.  Quite fitting for such a hot card!  The card now idles at 38c and under load (using furmark) 59c, in a room that is about 25c.






Ok, now on to the 4870.  Here are just some basic pics of the card, the package and it installed in my system.  This card is a beast.  It's big and it's heavy.















-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

HD 4870 Stock speeds.  Q6600 @ 3.6ghz, RAM at 1200MHZ, 400FSB









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok Crossfire is up and running!  I'm going to to 3d06 and Vantage once again, same oc'd settings on my system, stock clocks on the cards.








HD4870 + HD4850 Crossfire X stock clocks.  Q6600 @ 3.6ghz, 400FSB, 1200mhz RAM.










-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Crysis:*

Crysis.  3.6ghz Q6600, 400FSB, 1200Mhz RAM.  HD 4870 stock speeds.

DX9, High Settings, 1680x1050





DX10, Very High Settings, 1680x1050





---------------

Here are some very interesting Crysis bench's using AA at x4, x8, and x16 using the HD4870. DX9, settings all on high.  Very interesting...

AA 4x





AA 8x





AA 16x





----------------

Crysis in Crossfire.  All the same system settings as before... 











----------------
*More to come...*


----------



## panchoman (Jun 27, 2008)

cant wait yo, you should do a review of it maybe? or if you cant post an official review, you can atleast put together an unofficial review


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, it's going to be a combination of things, I also want to include pics of the cooler swap I'm doing on the 4850.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well, it's going to be a combination of things, I also want to include pics of the cooler swap I'm doing on the 4850.



you Da man


----------



## HTC (Jun 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well, it's going to be a combination of things, I also want to include pics of the cooler swap I'm doing on the 4850.



Please try and record the temp difference in that card, both load and idle.

Question: does RivaTuner temp monitoring work with 48x0 cards (see attachment)? If so, that would be a great.

Someone, @ another forum, is bitching me about the drop in temps not being possible (22º on idle and 39º on load, on that pic both me and trt740 posted in different topics) and i sooo want to shove it in his face: could you help with that?


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2008)

If it doesn't work in RivaTuner, I'm pretty sure it works in GPU-Z.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 27, 2008)

Lol major overkill but I would like to see benchmarks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

nice! I like that GPU cooler and i want to see your benchmarks. Would you be willing to try the 4850 and/or the 4870 in the 5000+BE rig?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 27, 2008)

Does the his have their cooler on it?


----------



## Megasty (Jun 27, 2008)

I wish I had the time to do that, if I get 2 hrs to myself a day I'm really lucky. Good luck with the heat erocker. I have a board that have both the 4850s stuck together like glue  I'm definitely going to take one of them out.

Rivatuner can't see the card temps but gpu-z easily can. Man nobody needs this much power let alone the 100c temps.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice! I like that GPU cooler and i want to see your benchmarks. Would you be willing to try the 4850 and/or the 4870 in the 5000+BE rig?


Absolutely!  Just not right away though, hopefully sometime by the end of the weekend.



DaMulta said:


> Does the his have their cooler on it?



No it's the ATi reference cooler.  Heck if nobody buys my IceQ 3870, I may have to try that cooler on it.. if it works.



Megasty said:


> Man nobody needs this much power let alone the 100c temps.



Don't hate me when I get my 2nd 4870...


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> The fun begins tonight, pics coming in a couple hours.
> *This 4870 is really heavy! (in the literal sense)



are ya sure that cooler will fit?


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> are ya sure that cooler will fit?



The mounting holes match.  If i face clearence issues it's nothing a dremmel tool with a grinding bit on it won't fix.


----------



## HTC (Jun 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> are ya sure that cooler will fit?



According to this page, it will as will pretty much all 38x0's 3rd party coolers.



erocker said:


> The mounting holes match.  If i face clearence issues it's nothing a dremmel tool with a grinding bit on it won't fix.



As for clearance with other components, that's a whole different deal ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks. Erocker. I am just wanting to see how much the CPU affects the performance


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> The mounting holes match.  If i face clearence issues it's nothing a dremmel tool with a grinding bit on it won't fix.



I bet this will fit aswell since it fits 8600gts,x1900 series like a Zalam

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Evercool/Turbo2/ and if it can keep a x1900xt cool surely it will be fine on a 4870 15.00


----------



## HTC (Jun 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks. Erocker. I am just wanting to see how much the CPU affects the performance



You have here a review of a 9850 @ stock with 1, 2 and 3 4850s @ stock as well. This should give you an idea, i believe.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 27, 2008)

Which mobo are you using for this setup erocker?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

HTC said:


> You have here a review of a 9850 @ stock with 1, 2 and 3 4850s @ stock as well. This should give you an idea, i believe.



thanks but i want to see what they do on the same CPU that i have.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2008)

i cant wait to see this


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Which mobo are you using for this setup erocker?



Asus Rampage Formula x48.  Later I will try them on my Asus 790fx AMD rig.


----------



## HTC (Jun 27, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks but i want to see what they do on the same CPU that i have.



Your CPU isn't a quad like the 9850 and that alone may be a big difference: i see your point, dude.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Asus Rampage Formula x48.  Later I will try them on my Asus 790fx AMD rig.



You have 3 PCI-E slots? (on your rampage)


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2008)

No, this isn't tri-fire.  Just a 4870 and a 4850.  When I get the 2nd 4870 sometime in a month, I'll try them all on my AMD rig.


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> No, this isn't tri-fire.  Just a 4870 and a 4850.  When I get the 2nd 4870 sometime in a month, I'll try them all on my AMD rig.



Ohhh...Ok my bad.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I got the 4870 in and running, however I may be running into driver issues?  Furmark won't run the gpu at 100% (more like 75%)...  It's also idling at 75c, with the fan only going at 18%...


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well I got the 4870 in and running, however I may be running into driver issues?  Furmark won't run the gpu at 100% (more like 75%)...  It's also idling at 75c, with the fan only going at 18%...



this will be the cooler to have http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/vga/t-rad2/product_vga_cooler_trad2.html


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok, strike my last comment. No driver problems, user error.  I really like that cooler, but I'd rather crank this fan to 100% and blow the heat out of my case, but we'll see how that goes...

Anyways, I'm getting some pictures ready, and here's the first bench with the 4870 (everything stock):


----------



## zithe (Jun 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> *This 4870 is really heavy! (in the literal sense)



What, is this 1985? :3

When I finally receive my dual 4870s (in fall lol) I will be seizing. XD

Oooh. Small frame drop.


----------



## Megasty (Jun 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well I got the 4870 in and running, however I may be running into driver issues?  Furmark won't run the gpu at 100% (more like 75%)...  It's also idling at 75c, with the fan only going at 18%...



Those idle temp are actually _normal_ which is just sad. The fan on the 4870 is the same as the one on the 3870x2 so anything over 70% & it'll sound like a leaf blower. Too bad RT won't crank up the fan. We're gonna need a fix for that too b4 these boys burn up.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 27, 2008)

Damn those are some nice scores erocker.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2008)

*Part I*

I'll start with the Visiontek HD 4850.  Here is a shot of the card, and the package/accesories that come with it.





The cooler just won't do for me, so I found a great looking cooler for sale here at TPU!  Here's a few pics of the cooler install, everything went together great!















Finally, a pic of it (rather hastily) installed in my case.  The LED's in the fan give it a warm orange-red glow like it may be on fire.  Quite fitting for such a hot card!  The card now idles at 38c and under load (using furmark) 59c, in a room that is about 25c.





---------------------------

Ok, now on to the 4870.  Here are just some basic pics of the card, the package and it installed in my system.  This card is a beast.  It's big and it's heavy.















*More to come...*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2008)

looking nice. Want to see some scores


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 28, 2008)

@erocker: how much of a difference is there in temps between your 4850 with aftermarket cooler versus the 4870 with stock dual-cooler?

Don't the two cards run in the same ballpark temps with OE coolers?

Asides - nice setup so far man, defi interested in seeing how well they perform together!


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

HD 4870 Stock speeds.  Q6600 @ 3.6ghz, RAM at 1200MHZ, 400FSB


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> @erocker: how much of a difference is there in temps between your 4850 with aftermarket cooler versus the 4870 with stock dual-cooler?



I won't really know untill I have some fan control for the 4870.


*Installing Crysis.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> I won't really know untill I have some fan control for the 4870.
> 
> 
> *Installing Crysis.



well, you could give the new ATT beta a shot: http://cid-a50350ea7a969f0c.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/attsetup.exe

or riva


----------



## Megasty (Jun 28, 2008)

When we do get the fan control going that thing will fly. I had to dismember the thing to confirm it but it is exactly the same fan as the 3870x2. Seeing that beast stuck at 18-25% makes me want to cry


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

Crysis.  3.6ghz Q6600, 400FSB, 1200Mhz RAM.  HD 4870 stock speeds.

DX9, High Settings, 1680x1050





DX10, Very High Settings, 1680x1050


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome dude and Im so envious of you. HD4870/4850. Awesome man~


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 28, 2008)

Can you bench crysis with this CFG? http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=13790&hilight=ultrahighqualitycfg+1+3final

Gives the highest possible quality at an acceptable fram-rate.  Cos I'll be getting a 4870 soon and have the same resolution and I wanna know what to expect, Cheers!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Erocker, that is sweet! I'm glad the wait is finally over for ya man! Now lets see those scores go up and up!!!


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Can you bench crysis with this CFG? http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=13790&hilight=ultrahighqualitycfg+1+3final
> 
> Gives the highest possible quality at an acceptable fram-rate.  Cos I'll be getting a 4870 soon and have the same resolution and I wanna know what to expect, Cheers!!!



That looks very interesting.  I'll try that out this weekend.

Ok Crossfire is up and running!  I'm going to to 3d06 and Vantage once again, same oc'd settings on my system, stock clocks on the cards.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 28, 2008)

I am officially envious.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

MMM MMM GOOD man! I can't wait to see those score jump!


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 28, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> WTH! Thats ridiculous.
> 
> Just one question though. After you install this, do you have to run the game in dx10 mode or dx9 mode?



i have tried that , it makes the game look good but very dark. without the tod modification the game looks better IMHO . with TOD, the shadown become too dark .


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 28, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> i have tried that , it makes the game look good but very dark. without the tod modification the game looks better IMHO . with TOD, the shadown become too dark .



How does TOD compare to the Natural Mod as far as IQ and game performance is concerned?


----------



## Megasty (Jun 28, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> WTH! Thats ridiculous.
> 
> Just one question though. After you install this, do you have to run the game in dx10 mode or dx9 mode?



That cfg is one the versions I have. The guy tweaked it enough so that it'll even run on an 8800gt - although slow as hell. That cfg also have slow loading times because it loads all the bacdground tex first b4 going into the level instead of the game refreshing them every 3-5 second. That's what bring most sys to a halt. You can run it on dx9 but it won't look half as good. The sun glare would be cut in half. All you have to do is adjust the gamma & brightness because it does look pretty dark when you first install it. That TOD nearly destroys a few levels, specially the ice level. I would leave the TOD alone until he really fixes it.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 28, 2008)

It doesn't look too dark to me, but that's just personal preference.  You can use the CFG in DX9 or DX10 mode.  I personally use DX9 to get 4 or 5 FPS more and I can't really tell the difference between it and DX10.

I haven't tried 1.3.1 (http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=13790&hilight=ultrahighqualitycfg+1+3final) but I think it would be cool to see how well it plays out with the 4870.


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

HD4870 + HD4850 Crossfire X stock clocks.  Q6600 @ 3.6ghz, 400FSB, 1200mhz RAM.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

My god man! I can't wait to see this with TWO 4870's and that 4850!! Its a very nice jump man!


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

Just wait untill these are overclocked! 4870 + 4850 beats 2 x 3870x2's with similar system settings!  On to Xfire'd Crysis...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Erocker, I do want to say thanks for the Crossfire X experience! These 4800 series cards are nothing but sweet love!


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

Crysis in Crossfire.  All the same system settings as before...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Well in some eyes, the fps is still in good use. Its looking good my man!


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 28, 2008)

yup, and u can barely look at ur own weapon .


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll have a 2nd 4870 in about a month, my wallet needs to catch up!

Here's the last bench of the night with the 4870 OC'd to 790/2000 (4000 effective)


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 28, 2008)

does enabling AA cause a big hit in performance? most of the other benchies showed 4x aa being almost free.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 28, 2008)

I just jizzed a little. I am officially dying in anticipation of my 4870's getting here. Can't wait to play Crysis on Very High in DX10.


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> does enabling AA cause a big hit in performance? most of the other benchies showed 4x aa being almost free.



For what bench?


----------



## Megasty (Jun 28, 2008)

I still can't believe that two of anything, let alone 2 mid-high cards, can handle stock Crysis of VH at any res. I was just playing it @ 1920x1200 & I'm completely floored. A single 3870x2 would have died at 2-10 fps at this setting. I can't wait for the 4870x2.


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

When you have one of these 4870's in your hands.  It looks and feels all high-end!


----------



## Megasty (Jun 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> When you have one of these 4870's in your hands.  It looks and feels all high-end!



That's because it weighs as much as a bowling ball  JK, but the card really does feel high-end. It might be cause of the weigh or the raw power you know it has. I wouldn't mind have 2 of them.


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

I had to do it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> I had to do it.



You didn't have to "DO IT" its just calling your name every time you walk into the room! "Play with me. Fondle with my hardware"....


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, with a QX u would be top ten.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 28, 2008)

and now, I'm  myself as well

I thought the deal I garnered on these 3870s was too good to pass up at the time - low and behold 2 weeks later their retail price drops . . . then the 4850 completely bitchslaps the 3870's performance

I fehl jippeded 


I might just have to try and sell these two . . . or maybe sell my 2 1950 PROs so I can obtain a 4850.  If CrossfireX becomes more optimized in the near future between the HD4000 and the HD3000 series, that'd so totally kick ass.


Thanks, erocker, for fueling my need to kick my own ass!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 28, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> and now, I'm  myself as well
> 
> I thought the deal I garnered on these 3870s was too good to pass up at the time - low and behold 2 weeks later their retail price drops . . . then the 4850 completely bitchslaps the 3870's performance
> 
> ...



I don't think it will but I wish it would.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> For what bench?



any of them really. Crysis would be a good place to start


----------



## Squirrely (Jun 28, 2008)

Holy...

Guess ATI will have this market/price segment for a while.


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 29, 2008)

try with 8xAA, i heard that at 8xAA a single 4870 comes close to a gtx280


----------



## Kei (Jun 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> I had to do it.



No words can describe what I'm feeling right now... 

K


----------



## Urbklr (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, is what I have to say as well..
Can't wait for my 4850 to get here....argh, want it even more now

Btw, nice wallpaper you got going there, these cards are "Out of this world"


----------



## JC316 (Jun 29, 2008)

Holy shit man! Can you get the Q6600 any higher? If you could get it to around 3.8, you should see a nice jump. Insane numbers.


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

Here are some very interesting Crysis bench's using AA at x4, x8, and x16 using the HD4870. DX9, settings all on high.  Very interesting...

AA 4x





AA 8x





AA 16x


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2008)

Ummm, WTF?!


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Here are some very interesting Crysis bench's using AA at x4, x8, and x16 using the HD4870. DX9, settings all on high.  Very interesting...
> 
> AA 4x
> . . .
> ...




damn straight?! 

If that's not somehow buggared - I'm absolutely shocked!

Did you run those tests more than once to make absolutely certain?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 29, 2008)

Someones Crysis is broke or nvidia is gonna be soon 

PS That was my facial expression after I looked at the AA


----------



## Oliver (Jun 29, 2008)

Great Erocker...........excellent steup too.........loveit


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 29, 2008)

Maybe its like when I run Crysis on low I get really low frames and on high I get decent frames cause the GPU is like, its not using many shaders, but when you kick in more power then it starts using more shaders.


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 29, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> try with 8xAA, i heard that at 8xAA a single 4870 comes close to a gtx280



guess i heard right judging by them crysis benchies


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, must be some sort of problem with the OC application (I think).  Last night I was actually playing the game in DX10 with most settings on Very High (I think motion blur and sound was set to high).  Anyways, when I cranked up the AA there, the higher the AA the less performance I got, which makes a little more sense.  I'll rerun some benches today, and do some DX10 benches with AA..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

MMMM... Benches... Lol... Sounds good. As long as you don't KILL the cards! Thats all I'm caring for!


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

Flashing them is what's killing them.  This isn't a proven theory yet, but it's what I'm stickning to for now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 29, 2008)

If a old man flashed Me I'd die too!!! Lmao... Nah, I get what your saying, and you do have good points on it..


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2008)

*World in Conflict DX10 Results...*






System settings: Q6600 3.6ghz, 400FSB, 1200mhz DDR2, HD 4870 750/900(stock)

1st two attatchments are the settings.  The next four go in order: x0AA/x0AF, x0AA/x16AF, x2AA/x16AF, x4AA/x16AF


----------



## mx500torid (Jul 1, 2008)

*Awesome!*

Geesh no more dry towels here from all the drooling! Absolutely fabulous E!!!!


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2008)

*CrossfireX results W.i.C.*

Same system speeds, game settings as above and stock clocks on the HD 4870 and HD 4850.

0xAA0xAF / 0xAA16xAF / 2xAA16xAF / 4xAA16xAF


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2008)

Let me know what you guys want to see benched or if you have any questions.  I have an AMD rig (in my specs) that I'll be testing the cards on shortly.  But if there's any games you want to see performance in, or benchmarks let me know!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> Let me know what you guys want to see benched or if you have any questions.  I have an AMD rig (in my specs) that I'll be testing the cards on shortly.  But if there's any games you want to see performance in, or benchmarks let me know!



with this 4870 in my machine, plus 4 gb of DDR2 1200 and my cpu at 4.352ghz for the first time I don't feel like I need to upgrade anything and am kinda bored. This video cards potential is really, really untapped.


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2008)

Lmao.  Has the time finally come?!  I'm looking for a good deal on a QX9650 if I can find one.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lmao.  Has the time finally come?!  I'm looking for a good deal on a QX9650 if I can find one.



well if I saw a deal I would buy a Qx9650 they are unreal. Sorry I ever sold mine. They say you cannot un throw the pich but man I would.


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2008)

With all the parts you buy, you could probablly afford a time-machine by now!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> With all the parts you buy, you could probablly afford a time-machine by now!



yes but I always either make money when I sell them or break even. I haven't really ever payed for a upgrade in about three years because of ebay. Like the zotac 8800gts I bought for 119.00 after I sell it I will make 40.00 making my 4870 cost about 265.00.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> yes but I always either make money when I sell them or break even. I haven't really ever payed for a upgrade in about three years because of ebay. Like the zotac 8800gts I bought for 119.00 after I sell it I will make 40.00 making my 4870 cost about 265.00.



You are one smart man at doing that! It is that reason I ask you all the strange questions!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> Let me know what you guys want to see benched or if you have any questions.  I have an AMD rig (in my specs) that I'll be testing the cards on shortly.  But if there's any games you want to see performance in, or benchmarks let me know!



I want to see masmo bench http://themasmo.interfree.it/


----------



## zithe (Jul 2, 2008)

Try forced 24x AA


----------



## echo75 (Jul 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> Let me know what you guys want to see benched or if you have any questions.    But if there's any games you want to see performance in, or benchmarks let me know!



please if you can,Age of conan at maxed out settings , will like to see what FPS u get in a town like Old tarantia.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 2, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I want to see masmo bench http://themasmo.interfree.it/



is there a TPU Masmo benchie thread yet?


----------



## MadClown (Jul 2, 2008)

a Halo pc bench would be a good lul


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 2, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> is there a TPU Masmo benchie thread yet?



not that i know of


BTW i want to see masmo 4 bench


----------



## POOLESOFT (Jul 7, 2008)

how come the 4870 only shows 56 for tranfer rate should be 115


----------



## nemz0r (Jul 13, 2008)

Got some interesting results on Crossfired 4870s, DX9 vs. DX10.

Using 8.7 beta drivers. 

All tests done in 32bit: 64bit crashed every time on loading for DX9 and very low FPS + graphics corruption in DX10.

Cards clocked at 800/900.

Using the custom Ultra High [HD] config posted earlier in the thread.

*1680x1050*

*DX9*

*No AA:*
Min: 28.17
Max: 66.28
Avg: 46.6

*4x AA:**
Min: 20.24
Max: 48.64
Avg: 33.045

*8x AA:*
Min: 24.41
Max: 53.63
Avg: 40.225

*16x AA:*
Min: 24.66
Max: 53.85
Avg: 40.52

*DX10*

*No AA:*
Min: 18.27
Max: 45.94
Avg: 28.97

**Graphics corruption observed.*

While playing the game, it's really strange... I have 60FPS, then if I zoom in with either a scope (sucks because I like sniping! luckily though it doesn't affect the reflex sights so the game is still playable ) or the binops my FPS halves and I get mouse lag, even after i've zoomed out again. Only way to fix it is to quit the game and restart it! Also AA from the game menu has big FPS impact - unlike the benchmark which showed hardly any decrease. I can only conclude from these two things that this game is royally fubared .


----------

